# Puppy coat??



## winniecockapoo (Jul 16, 2014)

At what she did your puppy's coat shed and turn in to the adult coat! Just wondering! Winnie is 4 and a bit months now


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine started right around ten months. Well that's when the matts started.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I remember finding chunks of fur around the house, I think around 12 months but I don't know if she's in her complete adult coat yet, I reckon it's done by 18 months


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Mazzapoo said:


> I remember finding chunks of fur around the house, I think around 12 months but I don't know if she's in her complete adult coat yet, I reckon it's done by 18 months


Chunks of fur!  Is my baby going to go bald first?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lindor said:


> Chunks of fur!  Is my baby going to go bald first?


Ha! No, sorry, not huge chunks! She would roll on the rug a lot and leave curly bits behind - I posted on here about it to make sure it was normal  but not everyone experienced it. It didn't go on for long and certainly wasn't her entire puppy çoat


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley didn't lose any coat, his coat just started growing thicker and fleecier from the roots so with his nice long shaggy coat he just started to look fatter and fatter until I had to give in and embrace the shorter coat look! this was from around 10 months, and yes, it is the adult coat that suddenly matts and catches you unawares if you are not careful.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Dawn I'm watching Ozzys coat like a hawk!! He just turned ten months and nothing yet.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It was definitely between 10 months and a year that Dot's adult coat started to come in and like Dudley she quickly became incredibly wide and thick and hairy - it took so long to brush her through and there was a lot more dead hair in the comb after I had been through her coat. As a puppy her coat was so easy to care for, but now it is more inclined to matt than Kiki's poodlie curls.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Dawn I'm watching Ozzys coat like a hawk!! He just turned ten months and nothing yet.


Ha ha, of course he may have one of those rare non matting coats! . . oh yes and I may become USA's first female president! ok, I shouldn't be quite so cynical, I do actually know of 1 cockapoo that is older than Dudley and very rarely gets any matts, however Ozzy doesn't look quite as silky coated as she is.


----------

